# Getting back to Reality



## BayareaBoy93 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so yesterday i woke up feeling weird but then when i got to my football game everything seemed normal, which scared me because I finally started to relax myself into the DR/DP. I went to dinner everything was fine. and then later on that night it got worst, the DR started to fade but the DP got worst for some reason, is it because since i am no longer focused on DR it made myself think about the DP?


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

It does make sense that once you get over something that is meant to "protect" you, your body will fight for the other because it feels that you may not be ready yet. Do you have a doctor you can talk to this about? One who really knows what they are talking about?


----------



## BayareaBoy93 (Mar 2, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> It does make sense that once you get over something that is meant to "protect" you, your body will fight for the other because it feels that you may not be ready yet. Do you have a doctor you can talk to this about? One who really knows what they are talking about?


I'm supposed to go to my first therapist meeting tomorrow, I am starting to get rid of DR/DP or I am just getting used to it? I dont know the diffs because i forgot what it was like before i had DR/DP because I dont really get scared or think about it a lot anymore


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

BayareaBoy93 said:


> I'm supposed to go to my first therapist meeting tomorrow, I am starting to get rid of DR/DP or I am just getting used to it? I dont know the diffs because i forgot what it was like before i had DR/DP because I dont really get scared or think about it a lot anymore


keep that cause i felt like tha for a lil bit and then i got worse cause i kept getting scared from it just stay strong


----------



## Gracey (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear Katezorz or other,

I'm recovering from dp en dr after a long time. I would like to share this experience, f.e. with Skype with one of you who experienced the same, the process from dp en dr to getting real. Because: You can't explain a doctor how it is! I hope one of you would like to share experiences with it by Skype or telephone,

Thanks a lot,
Gracey from Holland


----------

